
Airbnb REQUIRES recording you call but if you want to record they REFUSE call - visualsuccess
Called Airbnb today and they said they are REQUIRED to record me (wont talk to me without it) and will NOT allow me to record them (they will hang up if you try)?  Totally unfair, just like their service, VRBO anyone?
======
elmerfud
IANAL while this does vary by jurisdiction, it's my understanding that even in
two party states the consent is given to record the call and not consent as to
which party is doing the recording. So if they ask and you agree, you can also
record without telling them because consent has been granted.

~~~
SilasX
Nitpick: I think the reasoning -- in jurisdictions where this applies -- is
that the presence of a third party listener removes the expectation of privacy
(for both parties) and makes recording by either party legal, not that it
counts as consent per se.

------
gsk22
Are you in a two-party consent state [0]? If not, you can legally record the
conversation without informing them. I record all phone interactions with
corporations by default.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_call_recording_laws#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_call_recording_laws#United_States)

~~~
zackees
If the corporation notifies you that you are being recorded, then that is also
the consent you need to record them. Why do you need to give them notice? They
already notified you.

Where is it in law that stipulates that it matters who's doing the recording?

~~~
MichaelZuo
This is an interesting point, some jurisdictions may indeed only require the
notification in an ambiguous way, so regardless of whether it’s 2 way
recording or 1 way it may be covered.

Though this raises the question of whether companies that don’t accept 2 way
recording but mandate 1 way recordings to their advantage are companies you
should do business with.

------
caseyscottmckay
Every time someone tells me they are recording my call for {quality, customer
care, whatever} purposes, I tell them I'm also recording the call and pause to
start recording the call. I get hung up on a lot.

~~~
Cerium
Often it is a robot that says that, do the robots hang up or do you wait for a
human?

~~~
caseyscottmckay
No I let the robot says it's spiel, then, after the human connects, I inform
the human I am also recording the call.

------
pxtail
No worries, in new versions of Android google already decided that call
recording is not something that common folk is allowed to do.

------
empeyot
What follows works 99% of the times with airbnb:

Customer service representative: "For training purposes this call is being
recorded. Are you okay with it?"

Airbnb member: "Well, you know if you feel comfortable that we record this
call for quality purposes, I'm totally fine with it, no worries."

CSR:"Haha, sure I am. I just have to ask, you know."

AM: "Sure, me too, it's important to me that you're comfortable with it, too.
So... here's the issue why I'm calling..."

~~~
EmilioMartinez
I always wondered, given how disingenuous they are by saying "training
purposes", doesn't that weight in in any way during a legal process?

You'd still have yourself to blame if you naively believe everyone, but is it
legal to present evidence obtained in bad faith? Can you blatantly lie and say
the recording is automatically deleted after a minute, and still present it in
a court of law?

~~~
Spooky23
It’s not reasonable to list every possible use. Any call center routinely uses
call data to train and evaluate agents.

------
LexGray
When you say you want to record you are asking for a legal document. Wanting
low wage ill trained employees who have difficulties communicating to say
things in a way that passes muster for a legal department is expecting a lot
of a phone call. I’d blame a litigious society for preventing your record
keeping.

------
Witeshadow
One way to record calls is to setup a voip number that you can call and put
them on three way conference. Voip.ms makes this easy, I've also done it with
Twilio. I also live in a 1 party consent state.

~~~
jtsiskin
Could you not just flip on your devices screen recorder?

------
02020202
i never talk when someone records me. there is never a positive outcome of
such call. if they want some kind of proof, they can send me an email. when
they record you you often agree to things you would normally not or changed
your mind later on, since you have no time to think about it. they know what
they are doing. so never, ever, be part of such calls. use email, think before
replying and you're good.

------
mvidal01
How do they know if they are being recorded?

~~~
empeyot
They don't. But you'll have trouble to admit possession of a recorded call
unless you're sure you legally obtained it. So unless you merely use it for
your private training purposes its of limited value.

